# Rogers, Arkansas flyfishing



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Has anyone ever fished the White River outside of Rogers, Arkansas? Going there is late August and would like to find a guide for at least the first day. Have only flyfished saltwater and the Frio, so any advice would be appreciated as well. Thanks in advance!


----------



## davishaynie (Nov 19, 2007)

I just got back from there yesterday, with ten fish from 2 days fishing. We stayed at Gaston's what a first class place. We hired a guide both days, Frank Saksa. I didn't bring a fly rod cause I was with my dad and he hates to wade. got to talking with Frank about fly fishing, and he says we fly fish out of the boat all the time up here. he brought a little 4 weight from out of his truck and I caught my entire limit on Saturday on the fly. The guide said nex time I come to bring a 6' medium spinning rod with 10# test chest waders and a 5 weight fly rod, and I would be set to catch fish in any condition. My dad and I do a guided trip every year and this by far was the absolute best ever. Frank is also the lead fly fishing guide for Gaston's.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

You cannot go wrong with Gastons. I have a 28 year history with them...all good.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Talk to Andy at Fishing Tackle Unlimited. I'm pretty sure he used to guide up there.

THE JAMMER


----------

